# Interzone 208 due on sale January 11



## Roy1 (Dec 26, 2006)

*Interzone 208 Jan/Feb 2007 out Jan 11.*
Cover art by Kenn Brown for Jason Stoddard's 'Softly Shining in the Forbidden Dark'

To start *Interzone's* 25th year, the 'sensawunda' issue. 

STORIES
*'Softly Shining in the Forbidden Dark'* by Jason Stoddard
illustrated by Kenn Brown

*'Empty Clouds'* by Gary Leeming
illustrated by Douglas Sirois

*'Where the Water Meets the Sky'* by Jay Lake

*'Islington Crocodiles'* by Paul Meloy
illustrated by Vincent Chong

*'The Star Necromancers'* by Alexander Marsh Freed
illustrated by Jim Burns

FEATURES
Interviews
*Elizabeth Hand* World Fantasy Award winner. 
*Neil Gaiman* and *Susanna Clarke* both have new collections reviewed. 'Fragile Things' (Headline) and 'The Ladies of Grace Adieu' (Bloomsbury) respectively. 

Reviews
*Film*: Mutant Popcorn by *Nick Lowe*
Nick's verdict on *'The Prestige'*, *'Pan's Labyrinth'*, *'Stranger than Fiction'*, *'The Host'.*

*Books:* Reviews editor Sandy Auden
Includes Interzone alumni *Alastair Reynolds' *'Galactic North' and a good few more.

TTA Press

£3.75 from all good newsagents and bookshops. (WH Smiths is neither)


----------



## Roy1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Blurbs for IZ 208

two puny humans confront two huge enigmas
terrifying autoscopes hunt down the re-born 
the star necromancers visit a dying universe

Next issue is the *25th anniversary issue* and should contain new short fiction by:* Hal Duncan*
* M John Harrison*
* Gwynneth Jones*
* Alastair Reynolds *​Can't be bad, get your sub in now. You'll regret it if you don't get it.


----------

